
RPN/RPL Implementations - lelf
http://www.finseth.com/rpnrpl.html
======
to3m
For more about emacs calc, which (like OpenOffice Calc) does a little bit more
than its name might imply:
[http://nullprogram.com/blog/2009/06/23/](http://nullprogram.com/blog/2009/06/23/)

------
phreeza
BibTeX uses RPN in its style definition (.bst) files. Diving into the standard
style definition files gives you a taste for how long the system has been
around, with many comments dated in the early nineties. Here is an example of
a function:

    
    
        FUNCTION {emphasize}
         { duplicate$ empty$
             { pop$ "" }
             { "\emph{" swap$ * "}" * }
           if$
         }
    

I believe this is also somewhat similar to the PostScript language.

